# modifier 51 question - My physician has performed



## brendajt69 (Nov 10, 2009)

My physician has performed a reduction of a fracture with manipulation and also had to due his own nerve block (64450) because there was not an anesthesiaologist available.  Do I need to append a modifier to the block, possible mod 51, since the block is the second procedure performed? Or am I overlooking a modifier that would be necessary?

Will this reduce my reimbursement?

I appreciate any help.


----------



## anissia (Nov 18, 2009)

*modifier 51*

If he is doing the nerve block for the reduction then i don't think i would code the injection. However, if he is giving the injection in addition to the reduction then I would code the procedure


----------



## Mjones7 (Nov 23, 2009)

I would bill both the fracuture reduction as well as the nerve block minus the us of the modifier.  I don't think you are going to need a mod in this case.


----------



## AuntJoyce (Nov 23, 2009)

*Modifier 51 question...*

Actually, if you are the one doing the reduction/manipulation and there is no anesthesiologist present, you do not get to charge for the nerve block.  Only if the person administering this is of a different specialty can this be done.

Joyce


----------



## Carrie880 (Dec 11, 2009)

I would have to agree with Joyce, I work for an Orthopaedic office my doc's reduce fractures in the office frequently and we do not bill for the block. 

Carrie, CPC


----------

